# EGD in Physicians office



## southbaymed (Jun 26, 2008)

if EGD is done in the physician's office not at the surgery center, beside EGD code what can we use to charge instrument, tray and handling. 
If done at the surgery centre, these are billed by facilitiy.  If done in the office, what else can we charge.  Thank you for your help


----------



## boydma (Jun 30, 2008)

*Egd*

You can either bill A4550 or 99070 for the supplies/surgical tray.  The trick is who is going to pay it.  Many carriers increase their allowable for the EGD depending on what place of service you listed on the claim.  Then in that case they will deny the surgical tray code as included in the EGD, and that would be correct.


----------



## mbort (Jun 30, 2008)

Because you are doing them in your office instead of a facility, the reimbursement is higher to offset those expenses.

For instance:

43235--done in office--RVU's 7.81
           done in facility-RVU's 3.76

Your reimbursement is double.

just my two cents 
Mary


----------



## southbaymed (Jul 3, 2008)

thank you. It makes a great sense.


----------

